# No DWA licence in a terraced house?!



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

I spoke with my council a few months ago about the possibility of getting a DWA licence for a venomous snake and was told that because I live in a terraced house they wouldn't even consider it. Does this sound right to any DWA keepers out there?


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Doesn't seem right to me.

I've lived in 2 properties, both terraced houses and neither the vet or council people have had a problem with it.

Again it comes down to there not being set rules across the country when it comes to the dwa licensing. Each council can basically set their own rules, making it as hard as possible to obtain a licence if they choose to.


----------



## projectalf (Mar 28, 2014)

chalky76 said:


> I spoke with my council a few months ago about the possibility of getting a DWA licence for a venomous snake and was told that because I live in a terraced house they wouldn't even consider it. Does this sound right to any DWA keepers out there?


It's a post code lottery really but speak to the vets aswell not just the council see what they look for ect and work with them both to try to come to an agreement as if the vet ok,s the inspection and council still say no you can take it to court to appeal the decision


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

chalky76 said:


> I spoke with my council a few months ago about the possibility of getting a DWA licence for a venomous snake and was told that because I live in a terraced house they wouldn't even consider it. Does this sound right to any DWA keepers out there?


I would happliy fight them


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

chalky76 said:


> I spoke with my council a few months ago about the possibility of getting a DWA licence for a venomous snake and was told that because I live in a terraced house they wouldn't even consider it. Does this sound right to any DWA keepers out there?





slippery42 said:


> I would happliy fight them


If you're serious about getting your license, Graeme is the man to help. My council was very cooperative in issuing my license, however the vet I was using took the piss by adding 're-inspection in a year' after each inspection, making it so I have to pay out at least 350-450 quid a year in vet fee's, despite the license being valid for 2yrs and my setups remaining the same.

Obviously I wasn't too pleased having to pay for 3 inspections in 2yrs (one was when I added a few more species to my collection), and I'd spoke Graeme about this. He offered to do my last inspection (April this year). It came with a full, and very detailed report about all aspects of the room, the animals I keep, their enclosures, the security measures in place, the protocols, and the experience I have working with venomous snakes. The report from the vet (who knew nothing about snakes, even mistaking a cobra for a rat snake) was scribbled on the back of an A4 bit of paper. 

Anyways, my council was more than happy with the report, and thanks to Graeme and his team at Naturally Wild, I no longer need to get an inspection every year, or when I add a new snake; effectively saving me hundreds of pounds a year.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

So it sounds to me like I have to get one or the other onside before I've got any hope? Is there not an appeals process I can look at?


----------



## projectalf (Mar 28, 2014)

chalky76 said:


> So it sounds to me like I have to get one or the other onside before I've got any hope? Is there not an appeals process I can look at?


Chris newman is the man to talk to he is on here and may comment on this soon


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

chalky76 said:


> So it sounds to me like I have to get one or the other onside before I've got any hope? Is there not an appeals process I can look at?


There is no legal reason why they are taking that stance. If you have a suitable escape proof room and can demonstrate everything is above board you have a chance.

like I said if I can help feel free to ask


----------



## Kirkgrey (Aug 25, 2011)

If naturaly wild is so close to where I live why are my local council insisting i have to have a vet from Leeds come and do my inspection


----------



## projectalf (Mar 28, 2014)

Kirkgrey said:


> If naturaly wild is so close to where I live why are my local council insisting i have to have a vet from Leeds come and do my inspection


If its leeds the vet will probly be andrew he is a very good vet to have and is a good bloke so I would,nt worry if it's him


----------



## Kirkgrey (Aug 25, 2011)

Not worried who ever it is will be professional but it seems strange that there is a company about 10miles from me that can complete the check and they want to use some one from the best part of 100 miles away


----------



## projectalf (Mar 28, 2014)

Kirkgrey said:


> Not worried who ever it is will be professional but it seems strange that there is a company about 10miles from me that can complete the check and they want to use some one from the best part of 100 miles away


Found most council,s we deal with like to use the international zoo vet group just because of andrew and the groups reputation regarding zoo and dwal,s


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kirkgrey said:


> If naturaly wild is so close to where I live why are my local council insisting i have to have a vet from Leeds come and do my inspection


Probably because the law requires a vets inspection as part of the licence application. I don't believe that Naturally Wild have a vet as part of their company. However, they would be very helpful if you decided to challenge a refusal in court.
There is nothing to say that you cannot ask for a different vet if you have one in mind with the necessary experience and knowledge to give a better opinion than the one the council want to use.


----------



## Kirkgrey (Aug 25, 2011)

I see yes I misunderstood an earlier post


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Probably because the law requires a vets inspection as part of the licence application. I don't believe that Naturally Wild have a vet as part of their company. However, they would be very helpful if you decided to challenge a refusal in court.
> There is nothing to say that you cannot ask for a different vet if you have one in mind with the necessary experience and knowledge to give a better opinion than the one the council want to use.


Whilst Andrew might be a decent guy he is not a herp specialist....ask Lee what he thinks


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Whilst Andrew might be a decent guy he is not a herp specialist....ask Lee what he thinks


And therein lies one of the many flaws with the DWAL. It doesnt say anywhere that it has to be a vet specialising in the type of animal being applied for.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

ian14 said:


> And therein lies one of the many flaws with the DWAL. It doesnt say anywhere that it has to be a vet specialising in the type of animal being applied for.



Agreed is bollocks


at least one council has accepted my assessment instead of a vet


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Agreed is bollocks
> 
> 
> at least one council has accepted my assessment instead of a vet


Unfortunately, while that would be common sense, the issue of a licence without a vets inspection means that the licence has not been lawfully issued. If an injury or death was caused by one of the animals held by that applicant, I am fairly sure that the council and the owner would be facing very high fines/compensation awards!


----------

